# New USAAF DVD release ...



## chicoartist (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey guys,

This one makes 16 titles in our line of DVDs ... this latest offering will be available for purchase on my site in the next few days. 

I now offer two DVD "specials" ... purchase 5, get 1 free. Buy 10 and get 2 free (combine with your local buddies for one shipment - I don't mind!) ...

Wade


----------

